# 2009 "DBM" & "HLPSR" [email protected] Creek ATV Trail



## Rocky Creek ATV (Mar 28, 2009)

*May 1, 2 & 3, 2009 & Oct. 30, 31 & Nov.1, 2009*

*" Da' Baddest Mudda' "
2 of 4 Series*
Jun. 5 “DBM” Mud-A-Cross * Jun. 6 “DBM” Mud Bog * 
Jun. 7 “DBM” Drag Race
3 of 4 Series *
Jul. 17 “DBM” Mud-A-Cross * Jul. 18 “DBM” Mud Bog *
Jul. 19 “DBM” Drag Race
4 of 4 Final Series *
Sept. 18 “DBM” Mud-A-Cross * Sept. 19 “DBM” Mud Bog * Sept. 20 “DBM” Drag Race
www.rockycreekatv.com*


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

WHos all planning to make this???

I think we're gonna try to get a group up and head over!


----------



## coot23 (Feb 28, 2009)

I am making this one NO MATTER WHAT!!! I had some stuff come up for the first bog but hopefully nothing will stop me this time!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I wish I could...I will racing at the Boggers Unlimted event at Wilborns in Cullman, Al...I an going to try to make the next one. We may have one teammate at this one though...


----------



## Rocky Creek ATV (Mar 28, 2009)

*High Lifter Pro Series Racing @ Rocky Creek ATV Trail*
*May 1-3, 2009*
*Payouts & Classes for Mud-A-Cross May 1st (Fri.) 8:00pm 
*Drivers meeting & staging 7:30pm 
Lite & Bogger& Women Combined: 1st $100 Trophies 1st-3rd 
Pro & Open Combined: 1st 150 * Trophies 1st-3rd 
RUV: 1st $100 & Trophies 1st-3rd 
*Payouts & Classes for HLPSR @ RCATV May 2nd (Sat.) 2:00pm 
*Drivers meeting 1:00pm-Staging 1:30pm-Last Signup 12:00pm 
$2600+ Registration Fees added to each class & Trophies 
Youth 125cc & Under: Trophies 1st-3rd Place * 11:00am 
Youth 126cc-400cc: Trophies 1st-3rd Place * 11:00am 
Lite: 1st $200, 2nd $150, 3rd $50 & Trophies * 2:00pm 
Bogger: 1st $200, 2nd $150, 3rd $50 & Trophies * 2:00pm 
Pro: 1st $200, 2nd $150, 3rd $50 & Trophies * 2:00pm 
Open: 1st $250, 2nd $150, 3rd $100 & Trophies * 2:00pm 
RUV: 1st $200, 2nd $150, 3rd $50 & Trophies * 2:00pm 
Women's: 1st $200, 2nd $150, 3rd $50 & Trophies * 2:00pm 
For a copy of HLPSR Rules go to HL home page under PSR Events 
Enrty Fees: Adults: $20+$5 per class Kids: Free 
For further info email at [email protected]


----------



## Rocky Creek ATV (Mar 28, 2009)

Our Sept event dates have been changed to Sept 25-27, 2009


----------

